# clean and lube



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

The manual doesn't state anything about cleaning or lubing the spring assembly...anything needed?


Also, after about 300 rounds through, I think after this cleaning I've wiped most of the gold colored anti sieze compound off....is this a problem?


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope. No lube necessary on the spring/guide rod assembly. Maybe just wipe off any carbon build-up.

No need to worry about the gold compound. I try to remove all of it before I shoot the pistol. Glocks work best with a minimum of oil. A good technique is to coat the slide and barrel with Militec, allow to set for several minutes, and then wipe dry. Do this after your next three range visits. This will coat the weapon and prevent the carbon from sticking to it. Put a drop of Militec in each of the rail grooves in the slide.  

Sorry I don't mean to give a cleaning lesson. I was amazed at how well Militec worked when I was told about it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Lube what spring assembly? Recoil assemblies don't need lube-on any pistol I know of. The copper anti-sieze? I've gone through 5-600 rounds and several cleanings before that's all gone on some of my Glocks. Don't need to intentionally remove it, and don't need to be alarmed when it's gone.


> Also, after about 300 rounds through, I think after this cleaning I've wiped most of the gold colored anti sieze compound off....is this a problem?


Good habits are good, but I think you may be over-cleaning your Glock pistol. Seriously.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good habits are good, but I think you may be over-cleaning your Glock pistol. Seriously.[/QUOTE]

Over-cleaning????????????????? Too much cleaning is a good thing. Too much lube is a bad thing.

You would be suprised at how easy it is to clean a pistol that has a good base coat of Militec on it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Please learn how to copy and paste and quote.



> Over-cleaning?????????????????


Yes


> Too much cleaning is a good thing.


Not really


> Too much lube is a bad thing.


Congratulations---you're correct!


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

How am I overcleaning??? Just following the manaul by cleaning after every range visit. 

If you mean overcleaning by removing the copper compound, well I simply used some gun cleaner, not scrubbing, but after about 4 cleanings, it's not all there.


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Lube what spring assembly? Recoil assemblies don't need lube-on any pistol I know of. The copper anti-sieze? I've gone through 5-600 rounds and several cleanings before that's all gone on some of my Glocks. Don't need to intentionally remove it, and don't need to be alarmed when it's gone.
> 
> My Kel Tec P32 manual states to coat the guide rod.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As an armorer in the Army/Guard, I think I saw more pointless wear put on weapons from constant cleaning than from shooting. I clean my Glocks maybe twice a year. They work fine.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, too much lube is a bad thing. Carbon tends to stick to wet oil spots on the gun. 

Yes, I need to learn how to post a quote as do you. I didn't know who's quote you were posting until I went back and read all the posts. Maybe Mike can school us.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I clean my weapons thoroughly and often. I have not worn one out yet by cleaning. Some I have owned for over 50 years.

Of course none are Glocks. Perhaps Glocks are to tender for thorough cleaning! :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Shoot, clean and enjoy.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Quoting is pretty easy. Just do this in front of the text you want to quote: [ quote ]. You'll need to take the spaces out from between the brackets. Close the quote with [ /quote ], again with spaces removed.

As examples:



> I have not worn one out yet by cleaning.


Now *TOF*, I never wrote that our weapons were worn out, just that they showed wear. :mrgreen:



> Perhaps Glocks are to tender for thorough cleaning!


Bah! Glocks are the Chuck Norris of pistols - so tough they never need a bath. :mrgreen:


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*true*

on glocks less oil is best but keep it clean as aways.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

flag8r77 said:


> The manual doesn't state anything about cleaning or lubing the spring assembly...anything needed?
> 
> Also, after about 300 rounds through, I think after this cleaning I've wiped most of the gold colored anti sieze compound off....is this a problem?


look here at the Glock armorers manual
http://www.stevespages.com/page7b.htm


----------

